
Datacenter Porn: A Supercomputer into a Chapel - samber
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMbDs5xIhZU
======
samber
Also:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IWqT5XhsDM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IWqT5XhsDM)

